# Baybayin



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does this  sentence mean?

Baybayin mo ang Timog. 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

Baybayin mo ang Timog. = _Drive along ("coast along") Timog Avenue._


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks! 

So in this context, 'baybayin' and 'suyod' (which I asked about in a separate thread) mean the same?


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So in this context, 'baybayin' and 'suyod' (which I asked about in a separate thread) mean the same?



No. _Baybayin_ is used to describe the act of piloting (or "driving") a boat along the coastline, frequently in reference to a leisurely boat ride. Imagine vacationers driving a boat while staying close to the shore line in search of the perfect beach to set up camp or perhaps simply to enjoy the ride up and down the coast. By analogy, _baybayin_ as applied to land vehicles, such as a car, is meant to "coast along" or simply to drive the car in a more or less leisurely or casual manner. The driver may or may not have a purpose in mind. He may or may not be searching for something and he may not even be driving to a specific destination. _Suyurin_, used idiomatically, specifically means to search carefully for something. _Baybayin mo ang Timog Avenue_ simply means _Drive along / on Timog Avenue._


----------



## meetmeinnyc

So interesting..

Thanks so much!


----------



## mataripis

Hi! Baybayin in that sentence mean spell.


----------



## DotterKat

mataripis said:


> Hi! Baybayin in that sentence mean spell.



No, this thread was split away from one post that included the "_suyurin_" thread, a fact alluded to by meetmeinnyc in P#3. It is clear that _baybayin_ is not used in the sense of _to spell_, that is why I specified Timog _Avenue._ It means _to drive on / coast on Timog Avenue_ and not _spell Timog_. Reading the related thread _suyurin_ will make it clear that the threads are about directions and not about spelling.


----------



## mataripis

Ok.dapat sinabi nya. Magbaybay ka sa Timog avenue.


----------

